# I realized today that I'm dead....why am I dead?



## reveur (Oct 26, 2014)

Definitely Phemale said:


> There is an actual condition in which people think they are dead. Forgot the name. It can be treated with anti-psychotic medication if it starts affecting your life.


It's the Cotard's Syndrome.

---



FreeBeer said:


> :/ also ppl say I should date. I haven't been in a relationship for years & don't really feel like it (well I never feel like it). Maybe its part of the problem, maybe they are right  but how does one date a person without feeling anything?


The question is: do you want a relationship? Or: are you ready for it? 
It's not mandatory to be with someone.

Good luck with making changes in your life. I hope that it will be good for you.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anhedonia


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------

